# Sudden aggression in home against owners



## Nes (8 mo ago)

Hello I'm after some advice for my mum , she has a 3 year male cockapoo (intact), who has all of a sudden turned aggressive in the home with herself and her husband , they are having to keep him on a lead at all times. He is not being aggressive at any specific time , it is just at random times. He was sick last week and since then has become aggressive, growling , barking, biting, moving very slowly at times and turning and looking & snarling. He has been to the vets and blood tests are clear but they recommended a MRI scan which he is booked in for on Monday , the vet said if this comes back clear then she recommends having him put to sleep , which is devastating for them! Nothing has changed in his home life etc , he has been trained since a puppy and still visits the dog trainer regularly! He has always been a very loving dog so for him to change over night , seems very strange.

Thank You


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like something has changed hugely for the dog and moving slowly sounds like it may be his back possibly. Hopefully the MRI scan will shed more light on things.

If it does not then before putting to sleep I would suggest a referral to a fully trained behaviourist who will work with the vet and has access to medication which may help - Find an APBC Member - APBC

Having adopted a cockapoo with aggression (in her case resource guarding) and health issues I find that any return to aggression is generally linked to a downturn in her health.

Everything crossed for Monday showing something which is easily sortable - please let us know how they get on.


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

That really does sound like a medical issue to me, though I am no professional. Can I suggest before putting him to sleep to get a second opinion from another vet just in case? 
sometimes vets miss something, no matter how thorough. Keep us updated and wish you and your parents all the very best!!


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

How upsetting for you all. I’d agree that it sounds like something really bothering him, possibly pain that hopefully the MRI will highlight or even a stomach upset. Did the vet give a painkiller in the meantime? Our rescued maltipoo is reactive at the best of times, but when he had a sore leg a few months ago he was very grumpy. The antinflammatory meds worked wonders within a few days. I agree with the others- if this issue came on quickly then it might be easily resolved too so do t give up just yet. Good luck and let us know how things go.


----------



## Nes (8 mo ago)

Dig said:


> How upsetting for you all. I’d agree that it sounds like something really bothering him, possibly pain that hopefully the MRI will highlight or even a stomach upset. Did the vet give a painkiller in the meantime? Our rescued maltipoo is reactive at the best of times, but when he had a sore leg a few months ago he was very grumpy. The antinflammatory meds worked wonders within a few days. I agree with the others- if this issue came on quickly then it might be easily resolved too so do t give up just yet. Good luck and let us know how things go.


Thank you , no medication was given from the vets , bloods were clear so they suggested the MRI scan ... He's toileting ok as normal , maybe not eating as much! I saw him today on a walk and was ok! My mum said he kicked off at home later on when her partner passed her his lead 🤷🏻‍♀️ it's all very strange?


----------



## Nes (8 mo ago)

Lena11 said:


> That really does sound like a medical issue to me, though I am no professional. Can I suggest before putting him to sleep to get a second opinion from another vet just in case?
> sometimes vets miss something, no matter how thorough. Keep us updated and wish you and your parents all the very best!!


Thank you 😊 I think it's the last thing they want to do!


----------



## Nes (8 mo ago)

2ndhandgal said:


> Sounds like something has changed hugely for the dog and moving slowly sounds like it may be his back possibly. Hopefully the MRI scan will shed more light on things.
> 
> If it does not then before putting to sleep I would suggest a referral to a fully trained behaviourist who will work with the vet and has access to medication which may help - Find an APBC Member - APBC
> 
> ...


He seems to be walking ok & going out for a walk ok , the aggression is at unpredictable times , like my mum's partner passing her the lead at home he kicks off ... His normal toilet routine at night is going at in the garden but this causes him to turn & be aggressive, so last night they took him out the front and he was ok? It's all very strange & confusing!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Dogs are very good at disguising pain and something like back pain can be really scary to them and cause them to panic and maybe lash out at the closest person. I would think a trial of pain medication is something well worth doing too. Really hope they are able to figure it out.


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

Poor guy. He is hurting and miserable. I hope the problem can be diagnosed and resolved and that your mom can feel compassionate in this very tough situation.


----------



## Boazxavier45 (7 mo ago)

There are various reasons that a cockapoo might show hostility toward owner or relatives. The most widely recognized causes incorporate clash hostility, dread based, protective animosity, status related hostility, possessive hostility, food monitoring animosity and diverted animosity.
As you said he she was sick last week the aggression might be due to that also. I don't think you need to worry more. Once the MRI is done and he became well. He will not be that aggressive.
I hope he gets better soon.


----------

